# Keeping java fern bright geen ?



## Jamie williams (17 Apr 2017)

As above any tips in a low tech tank ? What should i be dosing to help thanks in advance from jay

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (17 Apr 2017)

Hi Jay
Dose a All in One fertilizer...to encourage new green growth!
Java leaves progressively go darker as the plant leaves get older.
hoggie


----------



## zozo (17 Apr 2017)

For the topic title, you need a ton of patience and it depends on which java sp. you plant. The regular one is about the easiest of all, probably the most suitable for submersed growth. There are varieties which are a bit more demanding and absolutely need co2 to get big and nice and lush green and bushy. Without it they stay rather very small. And as Hogan descibes older leaves grow darker and die off, oftenly after giving birth to new little plantlets. 

The more difficult java sp. will shed older leaves at a smaller size in low tech. Giving the assumption there is something a mis. But java over all is a very slow grower and there for also a bad indicator plant. It's nitrogen demand aint realy high, its more in demand of potassium and phosphate to propagate new growth. But still this is a very low demand, i had some growing in a tank i never have given a drop of fertilizer and they grew well.

But as said not all java fern sp. are equaly easy in a low tech.


----------



## xim (18 Apr 2017)

IME, more light will make old Java Fern's leaves stay bright green.


----------



## Progen (18 Apr 2017)

xim said:


> IME, more light will make old Java Fern's leaves stay bright green.



Don't think it's that simple. Mine are releasing oxygen but still not bright green.


----------



## xim (18 Apr 2017)

Mine is needle-leaf type. Old leaves at the top of the tank really stay green except ones buried under the floating tuft of Vivipara that turn distinctly darker green. I know they are old because they no longer have "transparent" tips anymore. Some of them are very old as I intentionally keep them to keep the Vivipara in place.

Leaves at the bottom part of the tank which get less light turn dark green as they age.


----------



## Ansatci6 (8 Jun 2017)

I wanna know that too.


----------



## roadmaster (8 Jun 2017)

I simply cannot grow regular broader leaf java fern in my low tech, but my sister who knows nothing  about plant's,ferttz,  grows it like a weed.
How did I solve my problem? I quit going over to my sister's house.
I am able to grow the lace java fern fairly well however.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Jun 2017)

roadmaster said:


> How did I solve my problem? I quit going over to my sister's house.



 I like your logic, maybe that's the future. Stop coming in here and eye balling semi pro's tanks and just be happy with what you can grow.


----------



## alto (8 Jun 2017)

I havent grown Microsorum sp in years - got tired of them taking over the tank & couldn't sort out how to trim without it being too fiddly (to make it look as if hadn't been trimmed) or how to limit leaf size 

Tank conditions were moderate CO2, moderate light (think Jewel Rio line with T5 & reflectors), moderate Tropica fertilizer ... 
I tried  M p "Narrow"  "Philippine"  'Tropica'  "Undulata" (never liked those "fingers" of 'Wendelov')
- Mick will appreciate that trip down Memory Lane  

Saw some lovely colours on the leaves - bright greens, gold, bronze (red?) - "Philippine" was my favourite 

Though lately I think about doing a Microsorum & Anubias only tank


----------

